# New wheels for the new C59 ...?



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I knew it wouldn't last. The love affair with my Zipp 808's is coming to a close.

Sure the Zipp FireCrest technology is great and perhaps I could go for that 404, but the reality is, I want 606's, and those don't exist.

My training and riding is comprised of too much yo-yo'ing in the pack (due to the pack, not me), getting stuck at stop lights and sprinting off the line, yay intervals.... 

That said, the 808's motor once you get them up to speed but they spin up too slow (expected).

Of course the day after I ordered them, my distributor started offering Enve.

Now, the question is, Enve 45's or Enve 6.7 clinchers? Chris King hubs or custom with Campy hubs?

So far I'm leaning towards the 6.7's with King hubs.

Ive also considered Mavic Aksium SLR's and I dont think the R-SYS could take me but I need a great Aero wheel and really don't want to deal with Exalith.

Thoughts?

I'll motor the 808's for another week or so but really want to grab something a little quicker before my next Crit in August. Plus, I can do custom decals on the Colnago and make black on black decals to match the Enve's!

Cheers.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

I just fitted my C59 with new, 2012 Campy Eurus. Maybe not exactly what you are looking for, but around where I live there are lots of hills, and the Eurus are great for climbing AND descending! I will post pics later.


----------

